# Who rides a Cafe Noir ?



## dr4cats (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a few Motobecanes from Bikesdirect.......Fantom Cross Uno, Mirage, Le Champ Ti.

I am a metal frame rider, no CF for me. I like the Cafe Noir with Chromo frame and flat bars. Anyone rides one and post how they like it ?

Thanks

Phil


----------

